# Ice Shack Ideas



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys now that im done with football im going to spend my spare time remodiling my ice shack. I was just wondering if any of you have some cool ideas for storage, chairs, ect.

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

put your icehouse on bags and forget about jacking up your house forever


----------



## jack.windsor (Nov 7, 2007)

cavedude said:


> put your icehouse on bags and forget about jacking up your house forever


lol i'll second that


----------

